# Windshield vent air flow problem.



## diopter (Aug 3, 2010)

2006 SE X-trail with 2.5L.
Blower is working but very little, if any, air is getting to the windshield.
Rained for days and had to put heater on full in the summer to get rid of condensation on inside of windshield. Common problem? How to fix it?
What is it going to be like in the winter defrosting windshield at -35 deg C?


----------



## 92R240sex (Oct 2, 2010)

Before you spend any money; Make sure your coolant system is good and clean. Make sure your electrical conections and fuses and any sensors are all functional. Make sure your levers are all conected. 

I have found through experience that direct performance modificators are better sources than dealerships and jack of all trade mechanics. Do not get advice from idiots behind auto-parts counters unless you really know the guy knows his shit and especially only if he owns/drives/mods your same brand or has. You could always try to drill the local Nissan dealership for advice, they are great for diagnosing but horrible on repair costs.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

diopter said:


> 2006 SE X-trail with 2.5L.
> Blower is working but very little, if any, air is getting to the windshield.
> Rained for days and had to put heater on full in the summer to get rid of condensation on inside of windshield. Common problem? How to fix it?
> What is it going to be like in the winter defrosting windshield at -35 deg C?


Just a thought... make sure your cabin filter is new and/or clean.


----------



## abezanson (Feb 20, 2009)

We bought our X-trail in 2007 (it's a 2005) and have never been satisfied with the front windshield blower. It has to be on 3/4 to max to WEAKLY clear condensation, frost, etc. It feels like it barely blows, but I can hear the motor working. I have replaced the cabin filter and coolant with no difference. I even close the other vents to try to get more output. I decided to let it go and be content with it as a design flaw. But, my friend has an X-trail in Calgary and says hers is fine. If anyone has other ideas, I'd love to hear them too.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

It could be as simple as a loose plastic ducting behind the dash, to identify that you will need to remove the stereo and have a look at the main air-con ducting connections or take it to an air-con repair shop.


----------



## jovig (Oct 8, 2009)

I live in Québec Canada and must admit that the blower has a hard time reaching efficiently the driver side. Actually, when you sit behing the wheel, the heat of your body is sufficient to fog the windshield on driver side. Open the window is an option...
I found that blower work better when air filter is removed. Hence, will try to change the filter with another (DIY) that will be less restrictive.

If anyone has ideas about this - please let us know.


----------

